# ICS on DX and Bluetooth



## Themicles (May 16, 2012)

I recently was driven to go further than merely rooting my phone and switched to a ROM. Not only did I not like Verizon's attempt to block root with the latest update, but I seriously did not like the forcible way the updater goes about it. 30 second countdown to autoinstall with two buttons. Install or Later which only delays it for an hour. I promptly hit Airplane mode and set about installing CM4DX-GB.

I've recently started toying with Boot Manager to try out some of the ICS builds. My main interesting in ICS is improved bluetooth HID compatability. But through reading that Netflix doesn't work on ICS builds for the DX due to running on a GB kernel, I began to wonder:

Do we get the updated bluetooth HID capabilities that ICS has with builds on the DX running over a GB kernel? In particular I want to be able to use a bluetooth game controller that wont work in GB but will in ICS (or anything Honeycomb and up) on other devices.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I think alot of that would be kernel level drivers (not in any way sure, just from my rather limited understanding when it comes to kernels says that it would be) so we would still be stuck with what works/doesnt work on GB until we can find a way to update the kernel drivers.


----------



## Themicles (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

Yeah, I suspect the same. I've been using Linux long enough that it seems a logical conclusion. The controller I'm referring to arrives today, so I'll boot into b00sted and test it (still can't get the others to install in Boot Manager slots and don't feel like doing the backup, flash, restore shuffle at the moment).

If you're curious, the app is OnLive and the controller is their recent Universal Wireless Controller. The trouble on Gingerbread is that it apparently shows up as a type of keyboard, but in Honeycomb and up shows up as it's supposed to. We'll see later today.


----------



## Themicles (May 16, 2012)

The controller that prompted my question arrived.

First I tested connecting it to the phone in CM4DX-GB to see what it saw it as. The icon would suggest it is treated as a keyboard, just as I've read.

I then booted into b00stedICS and connected. The icon was that of a joystick and the text was something along the lines of generic input device or some such... Tested with the app and it works.

So that means that whatever identifies devices as being one thing or another isn't in the kernel driver. Makes me wonder if we could update GB roms to "fix" the issue.


----------

